# Original Rubik's Cube as Speed Cube?



## Gullyver (Jun 12, 2017)

Hello Speedsolvers 

I've found an article, which says that speedcubing beginners can also use the original rubik's cube as a speed cube once you lubricate it. I myself have an original and my current best is 58 seconds. Do you think I should buy a real speed cube or try harder with the original and some lube?


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 12, 2017)

Of course you should buy a real speedcube.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 12, 2017)

Order an MF3RS right now unless you can afford a valk,gts2 or gans cube


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 13, 2017)

Yes, get a speedcube as soon as possible. They're leagues ahead of Rubik's brand cubes, and there's no use in practicing with a worse cube just because you're new at cubing.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 13, 2017)

No.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jun 13, 2017)

Gullyver said:


> Hello Speedsolvers
> I
> I've found an article, which says that speedcubing beginners can also use the original rubik's cube as a speed cube once you lubricate it. I myself have an original and my current best is 58 seconds. Do you think I should buy a real speed cube or try harder with the original and some lube?


That article has a lot of misinformation and outdated information. The quality of turning of a Rubik's brand is absolutely shocking compared to even budget cubes. You can get high quality cubes from YJ, Moyu, Qiyi, etc that are a quarter of the price and far superior quality.

The MF3RS that has already been mentioned is an extremely high quality speedcube specifically designed for absolute beginners (it's part of the Cubing Classroom series) and retails for less than €5.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 13, 2017)

You can stick with it. Not really worth it those. It will affect your turning stuff.

I didn't switch to a speedcube until a few months after July 2010, the F-II stock stickers had to be replaced unless you wanted 6 white sides. I averaged around fourty something and switching helped since the top speedcubes before the GuHong were still a lot better than a storebrought. Some people have stuck with storebroughts a while. I think Alex Lau was averaging sub 15 or around there before he switched. (This was in 2011 but it was unusual. The Zhanchi was out).


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Also by original which one do you mean there's the 2.0 cube, 25th anniversey, and many before that. Also how would Rubiks DIYs count?


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 13, 2017)

Err...no.
Rubik's makes the worst cubes you'll ever pick up. You NEED a speed cube if you want to get faster


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 13, 2017)

tx789 said:


> You can stick with it. Not really worth it those. It will affect your turning stuff.
> 
> I didn't switch to a speedcube until a few months after July 2010, the F-II stock stickers had to be replaced unless you wanted 6 white sides. I averaged around fourty something and switching helped since the top speedcubes before the GuHong were still a lot better than a storebrought. Some people have stuck with storebroughts a while. I think Alex Lau was averaging sub 15 or around there before he switched. (This was in 2011 but it was unusual. The Zhanchi was out).
> 
> ...





Spoiler



20 spoilers? Why?


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jun 14, 2017)

My current cube is an unlubed 3x3, my best Ao5 is 1:15, and I've been cubing for a year with a six month break in the middle. I worked my cube a lot in the first month I had it, to the point where my speedcubing friends (who all had stickerless speedcubes) were asking how I got it so smooth. It's really not a terrible cube IMO, I've held a speedcube or two (though only the one since I started fingertricking) and I happen to currently like mine better then the ones I've tried. It does NOT corner cut well, but other than that I'm satisfied. I'm currently going after a MoYu AoLong V2 (I need high quality cause I'm not likely to get another) to see what it does to my times. I think it's really a matter of how your cube feels when you solve, what you're dissatisfied with about it, and which speedcube you think will fix that problem. If you don't find a reason to switch then you don't have to unless you have extra money and want to experiment.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 14, 2017)

If you want a good cube then just get the weilong gts2 or a valk, the aolong v2 is outdated


CrystallineCuber said:


> My current cube is an unlubed 3x3, my best Ao5 is 1:15, and I've been cubing for a year with a six month break in the middle. I worked my cube a lot in the first month I had it, to the point where my speedcubing friends (who all had stickerless speedcubes) were asking how I got it so smooth. It's really not a terrible cube IMO, I've held a speedcube or two (though only the one since I started fingertricking) and I happen to currently like mine better then the ones I've tried. It does NOT corner cut well, but other than that I'm satisfied. I'm currently going after a MoYu AoLong V2 (I need high quality cause I'm not likely to get another) to see what it does to my times. I think it's really a matter of how your cube feels when you solve, what you're dissatisfied with about it, and which speedcube you think will fix that problem. If you don't find a reason to switch then you don't have to unless you have extra money and want to experiment.


----------



## willi pilz (Jun 14, 2017)

A speedcube is not twice as good as rubiks, It's about 20times as good.


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jun 14, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> If you want a good cube then just get the weilong gts2 or a valk, the aolong v2 is outdated


Looking at those on Cubicle, I think I'll stick with the AoLong, they seem like they tend to run expensive and I don't have an allowance or any other source of income. Had to get a windfall to be able to afford the $16 for the AoLong, so...


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 14, 2017)

CrystallineCuber said:


> Looking at those on Cubicle, I think I'll stick with the AoLong, they seem like they tend to run expensive and I don't have an allowance or any other source of income. Had to get a windfall to be able to afford the $16 for the AoLong, so...


If u are looking for a cube that is cheap but still good I would recommend a thunderclap (v1) or a MF3RS


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 14, 2017)

Weilong gts2 is about $14 at cubezz, magiccubemall and lightake and about $19 at the cubicle and speedcubeshop.


CrystallineCuber said:


> Looking at those on Cubicle, I think I'll stick with the AoLong, they seem like they tend to run expensive and I don't have an allowance or any other source of income. Had to get a windfall to be able to afford the $16 for the AoLong, so...


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jun 14, 2017)

Just ordered my AoLong after looking up a few more things, still think it'll be the best cube for me atm.


----------



## idrisito gs (Jun 20, 2017)

Buddy, go to lightake.com and buy a good and cheap speedcube. mf3rs or warrior w are both good, and there is a new z cube magnetic 3x3 which is a magnetized mf3rs. When i got a gts my times dropped for 3-4 sec. Now I awerage 22 sec.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 21, 2017)

Why has this become the puzzle choice thread?


----------



## CubingRF (Sep 9, 2017)

I would recommend you to get a speedcube, it really helps.


----------



## JAcuber3.14 (Sep 11, 2017)

You should definitely get a speed cubes. I had a Rubik's brand until a few months ago and they really aren't good. Lubricating them doesn't help much. I use an Aolong and I went from a PB of 43 seconds to 22 seconds really quickly since speedcuber are so much easier to turn. You only realise how bad Rubik's cubes are after you get used to a speedcube and then try to turn the Rubik's brand again.


----------



## Stuart Wade (Sep 22, 2017)

You can actually make original Rubik's brands fairly good cubes, but if you want to be very fast you will eventually want to switch to a speedcube. The best you can be with a Rubik's brand is 20 seconds. Very hard to get better than that.


----------



## applezfall (Sep 22, 2017)

Stuart Wade said:


> You can actually make original Rubik's brands fairly good cubes, but if you want to be very fast you will eventually want to switch to a speedcube. The best you can be with a Rubik's brand is 20 seconds. Very hard to get better than that.


I think alex lau got an 18 with an out of the box rubiks brand using roux


----------



## Stuart Wade (Sep 22, 2017)

applezfall said:


> I think alex lau got an 18 with an out of the box rubiks brand using roux


Really??? That's impressive.


----------



## applezfall (Sep 22, 2017)

Stuart Wade said:


> Really??? That's impressive.


yea


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 22, 2017)

I believe some people back in the day were able to get averages below 12 seconds with Rubik's brands, although I think they were using Rubiks DIY's.


----------



## applezfall (Sep 22, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I believe some people back in the day were able to get averages below 12 seconds with Rubik's brands, although I think they were using Rubiks DIY's.


yes and they modded them and lubed them so they were decent enough but I think is possible to be sub 15 with out of the box rubiks brand


----------



## Stuart Wade (Sep 22, 2017)

Man back in 07 my parents didn't let me get a DIY so all I had was a Rubik's brand with those Cubesmith tiles. Can anyone else relate?


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 24, 2017)

I saw feliks get a 10 with a Rubik's brand but that is still about 50% slower than his global average


----------



## Stuart Wade (Sep 24, 2017)

Feliks getting a 10 is enough evidence to not use a Rubik’s brand .


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 24, 2017)

Stuart Wade said:


> Lol


Why did you reply to yourself?


----------



## Stuart Wade (Sep 24, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Why did you reply to yourself?


Sorry lol I’m new here. Still getting the hang of it. Not really a big deal anyway....


----------

